# Riser Bar richtig montieren (Drehung)



## MaV3RiX (26. November 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage zur korrekten Montage eines Riser Bars. 

Vor einiger Zeit bin ich, nachdem ich vorübergehend einen Flatbar gefahren bin, wieder auf einen Riser Bar umgestiegen. Es handelt sich um einen RaceFace Next 3/4 Riser in Carbon mit Back- und Upsweep. Anhand der Bedruckung im Klemmbereich und der Logos habe ich versucht, den Lenker horizontal und unabhängig von Lenkwinkel oder Vorbau auszurichten. Also so, dass sowohl Backsweep und Upsweep zustande kommen. Die Lenkerenden zeigen also nicht nur etwas nach hinten, sondern auch etwas nach oben. Der "Schwung" im Lenker geht nur nach oben und weder nach vorn, noch nach hinten. 
Bisher habe ich mich darauf pudelwohl gefühlt. Besonders im Vergleich zum Flatbar. 
Als ich heute mein Bike zum Händler gebracht habe (wegen einer ganz anderen Sache), hat sich der Mechaniker daran erinnert, dass ich neulich den Lenker dort gekauft habe. Er meinte dann, ich hätte den Lenker falsch montiert und die Enden sollten nicht nach oben zeigen. In der Tat sind meine Handgelenke nicht so gerade wie beim Flatbar. Trotzdem hat es sich "richtig" angefühlt und ich hatte keinerlei Schmerzen oder taube Finger (hatte ich vor dem Umbau öfter mal). 
Was hat es also mit dem Upsweep auf sich und habe ich den Lenker wie vorgesehen ausgerichtet oder nicht?


----------



## uli_123 (26. November 2012)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...instellen/a561/fotostrecke/468044/468037.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaV3RiX (26. November 2012)

ich geh einfach mal von aus, dass du helfen wolltest. also danke! 
den artikel kenn ich. da gehts aber nur um lenker mit backsweep, aber ohne upsweep. ist also uninteressant.


----------



## kFABIANj (26. November 2012)

Die altbekannte Regel das der Rise in einer Linie mit der Gabel stehen soll vielleicht


----------



## Berrrnd (26. November 2012)

dreh den lenker so, dass du beim fahren keine schmerzen hast.

alles nach "norm" einzustellen ist blödsinn, sondern kann nur als richtlinie gelten.
der upsweep hat schon seinen sinn.


----------



## garbel (26. November 2012)

Wenn es so passt für dich, dann ist doch alles ok. Es gibt eigentlich auch keinen Up- und Backsweep. Aus Up- und Backsweep ergibt sich immer nur ein resultierender Winkel, um den sich die Lenkerenden - im Vergleich zur "geraden" Lenkerklemmung, drehen.

Aber wenn dieser Winkel nicht passt, d. h. wenn er zu groß oder zu klein ist für deine Ergonomie, dann kannst du dir nen Wolf drehen und der Lenker wird dir nie passen.

Ich hatte das bei einem 12° Syntace (die geben auch keinen Up- und Backsweep an). Ich hab hin- und hergedreht, es passte einfach nicht, ich fühlte mich nicht wohl auf dem Bike. Dann mit dem 8° ist alles in Butter. Das ist alles (wie immer) individuell.


----------



## MaV3RiX (26. November 2012)

das mit dem rise paralell zur gabel höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal. klar kann man den lenker drehen und so die ausrichtung der enden beeinflussen. wenn man allerdings davon ausgeht, dass der rise eine bestimmte richtung hat (90° nach oben vielleicht), dann sind back- und upsweep doch beide vorgesehen und vom hersteller vordefiniert. 
ich werde den lenker auf jeden fall so ausrichten, wie es mir am besten liegt. mich hat eben nur die aussage des mechanikers verwirrt, der davon ausging, dass es einen upsweep gar nicht gibt und der lenker flach eingestellt werden müsste.


----------



## garbel (26. November 2012)

Natürlich spielt der Rise des Lenkers da mit rein, aber zumindest den kann man ja immernoch mit Spacern unterm Vorbau anpassen. Mehr Winkel nach hinten bedeutet ja auch immer kürzerer Reach. Gerade wenn man auf einen breiteren Lenker wechselt, sollte man das beachten.


----------



## Wilddieb (27. November 2012)

Naja, die ganzen Winkel sind ja nur Richtwerte damit man halt einen Standardwert hat mit dem man andere Lenker vergleichen kann. In welchem Winkel der schlussendlich montiert wird bleibt ja dem Fahrer überlassen, der sich darauf wohl fühlen muss.

Wenn einer jetzt einen Lenker mit dem Rise nach Unten montiert hat oder so, würde ich natürlich sicher nachhaken, aber ansonsten interessiert mich das nicht gross. ^^

Was die Höhe betrifft, das ist eine Sache die man schon ziemlich am Anfang klarstellen muss. Ist der Gabelschaft erst einmal gekürzt, geht es nur noch eingeschränkt nach Oben, mit nem hohen Vorbau oder einem Lenker mit mehr Rise, was die Wahl wiederum einschränkt.


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. November 2012)

Es gibt Leute, die Probleme suchen, wo gar keine sind.


----------



## dirty sam (27. November 2012)

Moin !

Ich kenne jemanden, der hat auf seinem Fully einen Rennlenker. Dann ist da noch einer, mit dem bin ich auch schon manche Strecke gefahren, der fährt nur Rennräder mit Stahlrahmen und Flatbar.
Was machst Du Dir also Gedanken darüber, wenn Deine Mechaniker meint zu wissen, wie Du Deinen Lenker montieren sollst.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (27. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die Probleme suchen, wo gar keine sind.



Was interessiert es dich?


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. November 2012)

Das war ein dezenter Hinweis darauf, dass dem TE egal sein kann, was der Mechaniker an angeblichen Fehlern entdeckt, wenn er(der TE) vorher Probleme hatte, die der neue Lenker in der entsprechenden Einstellung beseitigt. Das Problem entstand beim Mechaniker, der den TE verunsichert hat.


----------



## fone (28. November 2012)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> ich geh einfach mal von aus, dass du helfen wolltest. also danke!
> den artikel kenn ich. da gehts aber nur um lenker mit backsweep, aber ohne upsweep. ist also uninteressant.



dein textverständnis ist ja miserabel.

quote aus dem in #2  geposteten link:
"4. LENKERPOSITION Flat- und Riserbars haben beide eine Biegung nach hinten. Diese liegt, je nach Hersteller, zwischen fünf und 16 Grad. Drehen Sie den Lenker so in Position, dass die Biegung circa 40-45 Grad nach hinten zeigt."


----------



## MaV3RiX (28. November 2012)

nö!
in dem artikel wird davon ausgegangen, dass die lenker nur einen backsweep haben und man den lenker nach vorne drehen soll, damit die enden auch nach oben zeigen. 
mir geht es darum, ob es an einem riser bar(!) einen vom hersteller vorgesehenen back- UND upsweep gibt, wie es oft angegeben wird. 
wenn es keine vorgesehene/empfohlene einbauposition gäbe, wäre es nur ein lenker mit biegung, den man drehen kann wie man will. so ist ja quasi jeder lenker ohne rise. 
logisch kann ich jeden lenker mit biegung so drehen, dass die enden nach oben zeigen. aber darum gehts mir nicht.

PS: am liebsten würde ich etwas von einem hersteller lesen wie: "in der empfohlenen einbauposition haben unsere lenker einen upsweep, weil..."


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (28. November 2012)

Upsweep heißt nicht, dasss Lenkerenden in die Luft zeigen sollen. Upsweep bedeutet, dass der Lenker eine Kröpfung hat. 

Wenn Du Deine Lenkerenden nach oben drehst, dürfte das ähnlich porno aussehen wie der Hirschgeweihlenker von ner 1974er Puch Maxi N, den man damals auch gerne nach vorne gekippt hat, um geiler an den Dorfschnitten vorbeiknattern zu können.

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, Hauptsache ist doch, dass Du mit Deinem Lenker glücklich bist.


----------



## MaV3RiX (28. November 2012)

ich bin mittlerweile etwas weitergekommen. 
wenn der lenker in der vorgesehenen/normalen stellung montiert wird (der rise steht etwa vertikal), dann kann man bei den entsprechenden lenkern den upsweep und den backsweep getrennt betrachten. 
der backsweep gibt an um wieviel ° die lenkerenden nach hinten (horizontal gegen die fahrtrichtung) zeigen. der upsweep gibt an um wieviel ° die lenkerenden vertikal nach oben zeigen. 
natürlich ist es im endeffekt nur EINE biegung. beim flatbar zb macht die getrennte angabe wenig sinn, da es sonst keine parameter gibt, anhand derer man sich bezüglich back- und upsweep orientieren könnte. 

der upsweep hat übrigens einfluss auf die stellung der ellenbogen. bei einem flachen oder gar nach unten gebogenen lenker liegen die arme näher am körper (bessere aerodynamik), bei mehr oder weniger ausgeprägtem upsweep sitzt man "breitarmiger" auf dem rad. letzteres soll es einfacher machen mit den armen den körper abzufedern, dynamischer zu fahren und besser luft zu kriegen, weil der oberkörper "mehr platz hat".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (29. November 2012)

fone schrieb:


> quote aus dem in #2  geposteten link:
> "4. LENKERPOSITION Flat- und *Riserbars* haben beide eine Biegung nach hinten. Diese liegt, je nach Hersteller, zwischen fünf und 16 Grad. Drehen Sie den Lenker so in Position, dass die Biegung circa 40-45 Grad nach hinten zeigt."





MaV3RiX schrieb:


> nö!
> in dem artikel wird davon ausgegangen, dass die lenker nur einen backsweep haben und man den lenker nach vorne drehen soll, damit die enden auch nach oben zeigen.
> mir geht es darum, ob es an einem *riser bar(!) *einen vom hersteller vorgesehenen back- UND upsweep gibt, wie es oft angegeben wird.



Riserbar =  riser bar

ciao


----------



## MaV3RiX (29. November 2012)

kannst Du auch mal was sinnvolles beitragen?
ich habe riserbar (oder Riserbar / riser bar) nur hervorgehoben, da es bei einem flatbar im gegensatz zum riserbar meiner meinung nach keinen sinn macht back- und upsweep getrennt anzugeben. 

den artikel vom bike-magazin finde ich sehr ungenau formuliert und mir scheint, die gehen davon aus, dass es entweder gar keinen upsweep gibt, oder dass dieser durch eine drehung des lenkers nach hinten vermieden werden sollte. nach meinen letzten erkenntnissen zu urteilen, ist das wohl schlichtweg falsch oder unvollständig.


----------



## fone (29. November 2012)

in dem artikel steht was von biegung nach hinten, dass ein riserbar auch eine biegung nach oben hat, sollte selbstverständlich sein. 
ist mir vollkommen unverständlich, wie man den artikel nicht verstehen kann.


----------



## MaV3RiX (29. November 2012)

"biegung nach oben" ist halt bei einem riserbar sehr ungenau. eine biegung nach oben stellt für mich sowohl der rise, als auch der upsweep dar. es gibt ja auch lenker, die zwar einen rise und einen (vorgesehenen) backsweep, aber keinen upsweep haben.


----------



## Pitchshifter (29. November 2012)

Keine Wissenschaft daraus machen, in google nach Fotos suchen und sich dann an die eigenen Vorlieben herantasten.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/uploads/tx_saltnews/36/3622bde336c30af6649c917f6267660fee75b883..jpg


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3516188756


----------



## Wilddieb (29. November 2012)

Trotzdem, scheinbar ist nicht jedem ganz klar, was der Unterschied zwischen dem Rise und dem Upsweep ist, da gibt es einen klar definierten Unterschied.  
Hab deshalb mal kurz ein Bildchen angefertigt:





​


----------



## MaV3RiX (29. November 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## Wilddieb (29. November 2012)

Danke


----------



## fone (30. November 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Trotzdem, scheinbar ist nicht jedem ganz klar, was der Unterschied zwischen dem Rise und dem Upsweep ist, da gibt es einen klar definierten Unterschied.
> Hab deshalb mal kurz ein Bildchen angefertigt:
> 
> 
> ...



wie könnt ihr leben?


----------



## MaV3RiX (30. November 2012)

fone schrieb:


> wie könnt ihr leben?


 
wie kannst Du mit solchen beiträgen in einem forum überleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (30. November 2012)

ich hab nicht nach hilfe gefragt...

ich wüsste zum abschluss noch gerne einen riser ohne upsweep. danke.


----------



## garbel (30. November 2012)

Und was ist mit den Lenkern mit negativem Rise und Lenkern mit Kröpfung, aber ohne Versatz nach hinten/oben usw.? Stellt euch das mal nicht so einfach vor


----------



## Wilddieb (30. November 2012)

Stell du es dir doch nicht so kompliziert vor!


----------

